# How to Copy A Shrug Emoji



## wicked133 (Aug 31, 2017)

I can copy it but one hand seems missing. I usually copy it from here: Copy & Paste Shrug Emoji ¯_(ツ)_/¯ - Shrug Emojis


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 31, 2017)

I dunno ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------

